# New Timex Auto



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well I mentioned a while back there were rumours about the re introduction of a timex auto.

The first one has appeared on ebay! Nothing on the Timex site yet!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW

A waiting game now to see when the official launch will be. I bet they don't market them in the UK


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wonder where the 22 Jewel movement comes from Paul?









UK market doubtful they think alll we want is quartz









BTW I`ve noticed that the `Police` brand now makes an automatic with power reserve and it is on sale in the UK


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's thought they are out of the million $ watch Co in china


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

Saw a Timex 200m diver on saturday PG, no bezel and not working though.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I like that, hope we get to see some in UK


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

About time, send some to the UK please.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Apparently they are due for release in Europe










MORE HERE


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

closer


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not too sure about the shape of the main hands, a little too chunky IMO but interesting non the less I wonder how much they will be


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

movement. Origin suspected chinese


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> movement.Â Origin suspected chinese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I imagine if a big company like Timex are using it parts would not be a problem, aren`t companies supposed to ensure parts are available for a least 7 years after a product stops being made?









It`ll be interesting to see how much it sells for


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks like it is fully jeweled and has a form of Incabloc protection to these inexperienced eyes.

I heard that some of the Chinese movements are quite good, so they seem to be chasing a market!







Damned crafty and skilled these Chinese.









In a hundred years there may be a Timex "Neil", who knows?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> It looks like it is fully jeweled and has a form of Incabloc protection to these inexperienced eyes.
> 
> I heard that some of the Chinese movements are quite good, so they seem to be chasing a market!
> 
> ...


Well in the 50`s people were very dubious of Japanese products ( some still are)









I suppose the real question we need to know is will `Captain Timex` be buying one


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Only if it says England and RLT on the dial.
















I think PG will stay with the original Timex that he (and I) like so much.









I wouldn't blame him if he bought one of the new ones though, they look quite smart.









I hope Roy copy's one real soon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I hope Roy copy's one real soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Stanley!_


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Soz.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan you know me so well!

Um a rlt timex copy, he already did the boys mil style one I wonder ????????


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A very quick mock up but you get the idea


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Was that an anguished cry of _"Oh no not another special I`ve got to do"_







I hear coming from Bridlington
















BTW Paul, very cool


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm not expecting him to make one just toying with watches I would like!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'm not expecting him to make one just toying with watches I would like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Paul but it would look cool


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I wonder where the 22 Jewel movement comes from Paul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Police like that in Bury, Lancs.

Had a look at it................display back....looked like Chinese or Jap. auto.

priced at Â£140....big watch. She said I could have it for Â£115.

I nearly asked her how much for the watch.............tasty item..........watch not bad either


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The timex forum guys have found the supplier of the movements. Modernday Clock and Watch Ind Ltd from China. Top right in the link.

http://www.globalsources.com/si/6007000001151/mdcw.co


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> The timex forum guys have found the supplier of the movements. Modernday Clock and Watch Ind Ltd from China. Top right in the link.
> 
> http://www.globalsources.com/si/6007000001151/mdcw.co
> 
> ...


Found it the.DG3886 3-Hand Auto Mechanical Watch Movement with 22 Jewels

I still wonder how much the Timex will sell for


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Apparently they are already on sale somewhere in Europe?









No release dates for UK or US yet though


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I like the date position, and they have one that is a sort of retro creamy colour that looks quite nice

Is 36 hour reserve the norm? doesn't sound very long to me.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The new TIMEX auto's are on Timex's Polish website. Marf F how much is 490 Zlotty?

Coming soon on Timex.com but still haven't found a UK price or launch date.

The Timex forum are getting all flustered about the +/- 40 secs a day accuracy, I think on the wrist they'll be far better than that.

http://www.timex.pl/index.php?action=podgrupa&id=80


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> how much is 490 Zlotty?


3 chickens and an apple









Sorry....That was a bad joke, hope I havent offended anyone


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

Great to see Timex shaking things up! It has a power reserve, so I'll have to buy one


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm not offended. The joke was quite funny.

490 Zlotych is just over Â£85.70


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks Joolz, that makes it quite an expensive watch for what it is doesn't it?

What is the average wage of a Polish working man I wonder?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> What is the average wage of a Polish working man I wonder?


2 chicke.......No....Sorry again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > how much is 490 Zlotty?
> 
> 
> 3 chickens and an apple
> ...


*I`m* deeply offended!!!









But _not_ by the joke!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> What is the average wage of a Polish working man I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minimum wage about 900 Zloty (5.8 Zloty = Â£1 approx)

Average wage about 2000 Zloty a month

Complaint in Poland is Western prices but Polish wages.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Apparently they are due for release in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Sweet looking Timex. I live in the US and I dont like Timex, but it looks like I will have to buy one of these babies if and when they get here. I will give two chickens for it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Frogman one of the guys in the US on the Timex forum got an email from Timex with this advice for locating one.

_We do not have a listing of where particular watches go, since we ship them to distributors who then distribute them all over the U.S._

We suggest that the best places to look for TIMEX watches are Wal-Mart, and Target, closely followed by JC Penney, Sears, Mervyns and Kohlâ€™s.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wal-Mart, I wonder if that means they might turn up at my local Asda, I`ll have to keep an eye out when I next go shopping for some yummy Quarn sausages


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Frogman one of the guys in the US on the Timex forum got an email from Timex with this advice for locating one.
> 
> _We do not have a listing of where particular watches go, since we ship them to distributors who then distribute them all over the U.S._
> 
> ...


Hey pg tips, I was at Wal Mart today. I will check these stores. Thanks.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wal-Mart, I wonder if that means they might turn up at my local Asda, I`ll have to keep an eye out when I next go shopping for some yummy Quarn sausages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morrisons have the sausages bogof at the moment. I've filled the freezer







.

They don't sell watches though







.

Next time I go to Asda I'll ask the "greeter" where the Timex autos are







.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Maybe not, but I was in Aldi the other day and they were knocking out fully automatic submariner style watches with display backs for about 25 quid! You gotta love that place...


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Still no luck on finding a Timex auto. I checked a few Targets and Wal Mart Stores.


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> A very quick mock up but you get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sharp looking watch


----------

